# Starting a planted tank



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

I'm considering starting a planted tank but I am unsure of which plants to put in and if my current gravel will support the plants. Also are there any other tank decorations that anyone could recommend? 

I've attached a picture of my tank and setup. My gravel rocks are 1-1/2 inches deep. 

What plants would you recommend?
Would I need to re-cycle the tank as well?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I absolutely would recommend any of the Anubias species. I don't think anyone could possibly kill them. I accidentally left one in a dark room for months and when I found it it was still super green and very much alive somehow lol. Bolbitis is also great and a lot of people like Java fern and Java moss. I've had luck with dwarf penny wort as well. The best place I've found to buy live plants online is Amazon, seller SubstrateSource. (Not sure if there's a space or not..?) everything I've bought from them has arrived lush and healthy as well as pest free! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Aside from the ones suggested already, you can also try floaters. I like giant duckweed. Normal duckweed grows way too fast and if you ever decide to get rid of it, it will take forever. Some bettas really appreciate shady spots on the surface.

Marimo "moss" balls (it's actually a type of hair algae) are another easy-ish plant that a lot of people like, though you gotta remember to turn them over and squeeze out water from time to time because they suck up gunk like a really slow sponge.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Normal duckweed grows way too fast and if you ever decide to get rid of it, it will take forever.


Duck weed only grows out of control if it has nutrients to do so. 

Too much? No just right.









Front view


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions and input. Would I have to re-cycle the tank if I added plants into my tank? Also where do you buy your tank decorations?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I always go with Anubias, Crypts, moss balls, and Wisteria. They have all been super easy for me to care for and are beautiful. Just remember with anubias you should not bury it in gravel as it will eventually kill it. You can either float it or tie it to a piece of driftwood (it will hold on after a while and you can then remove the tie). I would say if you have no experience with aquarium plants then go for anubias first. 
Good luck! Once you go with live plants you will not want anything else! lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

RickyDgmZ said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions and input. Would I have to re-cycle the tank if I added plants into my tank? Also where do you buy your tank decorations?


No you do not have to re-cycle. Just make sure the plants you buy were not in a tank with sickly looking fish (luckily most stores keep them in fishless tanks). Watch out for snails though.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

So my fish actually died today... Washing everything out and going to re-cycle the tank. Remove the decoration I had in the tank as my betta had swam underneath the decoration and I'm assuming got stuck and drowned. :/ I really like what this person has going on here with his planted tank.

The plants used in this particular tank are these
PMP01 - Microsorum pteropus "Large Mat"
PNA01 - Nymphoides aquatica

As far as caring for those types of plants how would you rate their level of knowledge and experience needed to keep them alive.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Also had a question as far as rocks go, where can I purchase aquarium safe rocks at pictured above. I don't want to put the pirate cave decoration back in my tank unless I plug the bottom hole with something. 

So Anubias needs to be free floating? Say I purchased these plants

What would you suggest I add to the tank to secure them? 

PAB01 - Anubias barteri - 'Nana Narrow Leaf'
PAN01 - Anubias Nangi


----------



## Poly106 (May 8, 2016)

This is my first planted tank and I went with the easy to grow plants. I have 2 Amazon Sword planted in the substrate with Flourish tabs underneath them. The I have 3 anubias plants, 1 Java fern, and now 18 anacharis. With the anacharis I left 3-4 to float and the rest I bunched up and weighted down. Everything is still alive and flourishing. Once I figure out what the heck I'm doing I will try some other plants in a new tank. You can make a nice looking tank with the easy plants tho!


----------

